# Horse video project



## EKwusPoject (May 11, 2011)

Did anybody watch it? 

There is no virus behind it and this shouldn't be spam or something, i promise! It's just a project for a niche product to find out if there are people all over the world who are interested in a social network for horse fans. 

Myself i'm not (yet ) a horse rider, but i chose this project as an animal fan and someone who's interested in web communities. So our group made this short clip for it and if there are any (good or bad) opinions about the clip or the webpage, please tell me! 

Nice greetings,
Chris


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I enjoyed it!


----------



## EKwusPoject (May 11, 2011)

Thank you gaelgirl!  Would you say there is something to improve?


----------



## MajesticSpirit (Jul 17, 2010)

Is the purpose of the commercial to hook up lonely men with horse women?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i loved it! it was quite hilarious and understandable from a man's point of view! lol


----------



## EKwusPoject (May 11, 2011)

hehe  the purpose is to connect horse fans with each other in general


----------



## EKwusPoject (May 11, 2011)

Did anybody collect first impressions with the community?


----------



## JakeJ (May 20, 2011)

hey guys,

pretty nice video! I like it! :lol:

ekwus.com is a really nice, helpful and friendly community imho!

if u are already registered u can add me if u like to. My name at ekus is the same as here 

regards


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

cute video.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I loved the video!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ha that was cool!!


----------



## referhannah (Jun 8, 2011)

Cute, professional, and clean. Well done.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Cute video


----------

